# Logic crashes upon Bouncing and Saving HELP!



## sourcefor (May 16, 2013)

Logic 9.1.8 is crashing everytime I try to bounce and save..any ideas?

MACPro 2008 14GB RAM
OS Lion 10.7.5

Process: Logic Pro [364]
Path: /Applications/Logic Pro.app/Contents/MacOS/Logic Pro
Identifier: com.apple.logic.pro
Version: 9.1.8 (1700.67)
Build Info: Logic-17006700~1
Code Type: X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [149]

Date/Time: 2013-05-16 17:03:17.532 -0400
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.7.5 (11G63)
Report Version: 9

Interval Since Last Report: 361181 sec
Crashes Since Last Report: 15
Per-App Interval Since Last Report: 138144 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report: 15
Anonymous UUID: 9B3DFB01-5401-4A1E-AD58-F4C0D6197227

Crashed Thread: 0 Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGABRT)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x0000000000000000

VM Regions Near 0:
--> 
__TEXT 0000000100000000-0000000100c19000 [ 12.1M] r-x/rwx SM=COW /Applications/Logic Pro.app/Contents/MacOS/Logic Pro

Application Specific Information:
objc[364]: garbage collection is OFF
abort() called

Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff8721cce2 __pthread_kill + 10
1 libsystem_c.dylib 0x00007fff89ef77d2 pthread_kill + 95
2 libsystem_c.dylib 0x00007fff89ee8b4a __abort + 159
3 libsystem_c.dylib 0x00007fff89ee8aab abort + 192
4 com.apple.logic.pro 0x00000001003b3226 std::_Rb_tree<short, std:air<short const, CGRect>, std::_Select1st<std:air<short const, CGRect> >, std::less<short>, std::allocator<std:air<short const, CGRect> > >::_M_erase(std::_Rb_tree_node<std:air<short const, CGRect> >*) + 98486
5 libsystem_c.dylib 0x00007fff89f49cfa _sigtramp + 26
6 com.apple.logic.pro 0x0000000100570a25 std::vector<TOSCService, std::allocator<TOSCService> >::erase(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<TOSCService*, std::vector<TOSCService, std::allocator<TOSCService> > >, __gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<TOSCService*, std::vector<TOSCService, std::allocator<TOSCService> > >) + 139797
7 com.apple.logic.pro 0x000000010054f058 std::vector<TOSCService, std::allocator<TOSCService> >::erase(__gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<TOSCService*, std::vector<TOSCService, std::allocator<TOSCService> > >, __gnu_cxx::__normal_iterator<TOSCService*, std::vector<TOSCService, std::allocator<TOSCService> > >) + 2120
8 com.apple.logic.pro 0x00000001003dd3b2 std::list<std::string, std::allocator<std::string> >::sort() + 68482
9 com.apple.logic.pro 0x0000000100528fd5 std::vector<unsigned int, std::allocator<unsigned int> >::reserve(unsigned long) + 278325
10 com.apple.logic.pro 0x000000010051740a std::vector<unsigned int, std::allocator<unsigned int> >::reserve(unsigned long) + 205674
11 com.apple.logic.pro 0x00000001001b011d std::vector<TTempoWarpMerge, std::allocator<TTempoWarpMerge> >::reserve(unsigned long) + 167853
12 com.apple.logic.pro 0x00000001005de46f std::_Rb_tree<std::string, std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData>, std::_Select1st<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> >, std::less<std::string>, std::allocator<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> > >::insert_unique(std::_Rb_tree_iterator<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> >, std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> const&) + 418447
13 com.apple.logic.pro 0x00000001001b3bf8 std::vector<TTempoWarpMerge, std::allocator<TTempoWarpMerge> >::reserve(unsigned long) + 182920
14 com.apple.logic.pro 0x00000001005c152d std::_Rb_tree<std::string, std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData>, std::_Select1st<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> >, std::less<std::string>, std::allocator<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> > >::insert_unique(std::_Rb_tree_iterator<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> >, std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> const&) + 299853
15 com.apple.logic.pro 0x00000001005bdbb3 std::_Rb_tree<std::string, std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData>, std::_Select1st<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> >, std::less<std::string>, std::allocator<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> > >::insert_unique(std::_Rb_tree_iterator<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> >, std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> const&) + 285139
16 com.apple.Foundation 0x00007fff8dbddf40 __NSFireTimer + 102
17 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff9267c934 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_TIMER_CALLBACK_FUNCTION__ + 20
18 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff9267c486 __CFRunLoopDoTimer + 534
19 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff9265ce11 __CFRunLoopRun + 1617
20 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff9265c486 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 230
21 com.apple.HIToolbox 0x00007fff888e02bf RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 277
22 com.apple.HIToolbox 0x00007fff888e756d ReceiveNextEventCommon + 355
23 com.apple.HIToolbox 0x00007fff888e73fa BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 62
24 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8df61779 _DPSNextEvent + 659
25 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8df6107d -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 135
26 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8e215735 -[NSApplication _realDoModalLoopeek:] + 610
27 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8e215369 -[NSApplication runModalForWindow:] + 120
28 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8e498579 -[NSSavePanel runModal] + 300
29 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8e300ce0 __-[NSDocument runModalSavePanelForSaveOperation:delegate:didSaveSelector:contextInfo:]_block_invoke_2 + 969
30 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8e30f4d9 -[NSDocument _commitEditingThenContinue:] + 337
31 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8e30b1a6 -[NSDocument _commitEditingWithDelegate:didSomethingSelector:contextInfo:thenContinue:] + 91
32 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8e3008af __-[NSDocument runModalSavePanelForSaveOperation:delegate:didSaveSelector:contextInfo:]_block_invoke_1 + 208
33 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8e3185f1 -[NSDocument performActivityWithSynchronousWaiting:usingBlock:] + 82
34 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8e3007d9 -[NSDocument runModalSavePanelForSaveOperation:delegate:didSaveSelector:contextInfo:] + 96
35 com.apple.logic.pro 0x00000001005a2b10 std::_Rb_tree<std::string, std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData>, std::_Select1st<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> >, std::less<std::string>, std::allocator<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> > >::insert_unique(std::_Rb_tree_iterator<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> >, std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> const&) + 174384
36 com.apple.logic.pro 0x00000001005a2079 std::_Rb_tree<std::string, std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData>, std::_Select1st<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> >, std::less<std::string>, std::allocator<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> > >::insert_unique(std::_Rb_tree_iterator<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> >, std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> const&) + 171673
37 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff926b770d -[NSObject performSelector:withObject:] + 61
38 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8e0648ca -[NSApplication sendAction:to:from:] + 139
39 com.apple.prokit 0x00000001012127e9 -[NSProApplication sendAction:to:from:] + 100
40 com.apple.logic.pro 0x00000001005a05af std::_Rb_tree<std::string, std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData>, std::_Select1st<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> >, std::less<std::string>, std::allocator<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> > >::insert_unique(std::_Rb_tree_iterator<std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> >, std:air<std::string const, TOSCMessageData> const&) + 164815
41 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8e1517ff -[NSMenuItem _corePerformAction] + 399
42 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8e151536 -[NSCarbonMenuImpl performActionWithHighlightingForItemAtIndex:] + 125
43 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8e3f0b08 -[NSMenu _internalPerformActionForItemAtIndex:] + 38


----------



## gsilbers (May 16, 2013)

have u deleted preference. repaired permisisons?


----------



## sourcefor (May 16, 2013)

Which Prefs do I delete? And I have restarted and repaired perms 15 times!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 16, 2013)

sourcefor @ Thu May 16 said:


> Which Prefs do I delete? And I have restarted and repaired perms 15 times!



User > Library > Preferences > com.apple.logic.pro.plist


----------



## sourcefor (May 16, 2013)

Then do I delete and restart?


----------



## sourcefor (May 16, 2013)

OK deleted preferences and restarted still will NOT Bounce or SAve..... I hate f'n Logic


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 16, 2013)

sourcefor @ Thu May 16 said:


> Then do I delete and restart?



Yes.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 16, 2013)

sourcefor @ Thu May 16 said:


> OK deleted preferences and restarted still will NOT Bounce or SAve..... I hate f'n Logic



Does it do this in a new project if you just bounce something? You may have a corrupted project.

It is not Logic per se' btw. ALL DAWS sometimes get corrupted projects. It usually is a corrupted plug-in instantiation.


----------



## sourcefor (May 16, 2013)

it does in every project even with no plugins on it..and even when I try to open an empty project and bounce it happens!


----------



## gsilbers (May 16, 2013)

are u bouncing to quicktime? 

logic wont bounce to video in 64 bit. i see in your code that you are in 64 bit. 

or
to me it seems that maybe your disk is full or that the disk u are saving and bouncing is locked /not have rights etc.


----------



## sourcefor (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the help I will check to see if my disk is full and check the permissions..stand by!


----------



## sourcefor (May 16, 2013)

it says I have 700gb available and all have permission to READ and WRITE!


----------



## TGV (May 17, 2013)

You could try this: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3968


----------



## gdoubleyou (May 21, 2013)

Boot to the system restore DVD that came with your machine, use the disk utility to repair your system drive.

8)


----------



## freddiehangoler (May 21, 2013)

take all your auto save's from the project's folder and delete them(put them somewhere else of course and save them by copying on a hard drive). 
now try to bounce and shit


----------



## sourcefor (May 21, 2013)

:roll: thanks to all of you for your help....I deleted preferences repaired permissions and movedthesession to another drive and it seems to be working now when I save and bounce to a .wav file. I will try the other things mention as well..thanks again! I just bought a new machine so hopefully clean installs will help


----------

